# For Parker my best friend



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to read of your loss of sweet Parker. I hate cancer and no one should lose their best friend at 7 years old. New dogs never replace the old but they do help fill the hole left in your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Parker, fly free sweet boy.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you loss, run free at the rainbow bridge Parker!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You didn't have enough years with him.
Jules


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Parker, fly free sweet boy.


Thank you


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you


JulesAK said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. You didn't have enough years with him.
> Jules


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> I'm so sorry for you loss, run free at the rainbow bridge Parker!


Thank you


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry to read of your loss of sweet Parker. I hate cancer and no one should lose their best friend at 7 years old. New dogs never replace the old but they do help fill the hole left in your heart.


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry to read of your loss of sweet Parker. I hate cancer and no one should lose their best friend at 7 years old. New dogs never replace the old but they do help fill the hole left in your heart.


Thank you


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you


Ffcmm said:


> I'm so sorry for you loss, run free at the rainbow bridge Parker!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. I lost my previous Golden to the same disease, suddenly, when she had just turned 8 years old, and I know how tough it is. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss too, thank you


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

You have my deepest empathy. We love them so much and they change our world. Be sad, please do. Grieve for Parker but remember all the joy he brought. Like any family member, their time is never as long as we would wish. I wear my Watson's tags on a cord around my neck. He is with me always, every step of every day.


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words


----------

